# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT V2.07.00 Beta Released, Added QCOM Flasher & Optimize firehose protocol

## mohamed73

*!!! WARNING: Do not use the third-party software to debug EMT software, which will result in the block your account permanent !!!*  *Added  Qualcomm Module (Firehose Protocol) Flash Function, Supported Skip  Security Partitions and Skip Userdata Partition while flashing！
Optimized  the Qualcomm Firehose Protocol of each module, Solve the problem of  communication failure caused by memory type unrecognized of some models！*  *General Module:*
> ADD: Banner to Home/Account Tab, used to push software related tutorials, case, news and other information
>  FIX: Qualcomm firehose protocol of each module, solve the problem of  communication failure caused by memory type unrecognized of some models
>  FIX:  the "Partitions" tab of each module was rename as the "Flash" tab  name, the operation method of Read/Erase/Write Partition same as before  *VIVO Module:*
> FIX: the "Reset FRP" function bugs of Vivo module (Qualcomm/MTK protocol)  *Qualcomm Module:*
> ADD: Flash function of qualcomm module, supported skip security partitions and skip userdata partition while flashing
- Skip Security Partitions: Skip NVM partitions while flashing, prevent imei losing problem caused by write nvm partitions
- Skip Userdata Partiton: Skip Userdata partition, prevent userdata losing problem caused by write userdata partitions 
>  ADD: Specify the  memory type (eMMC/UFS) for communication, Solve the  problem of communication failure caused by memory type unrecognized of  some models
- Default memory type is "Auto" can be compatible most of  models, only specify the memory type mannually when communication  failure  *Information:*
* The flash process of qualcomm module (Firehose protocol):
1).Select programmer file (Select "Other" or copy file to X:\EMT\Data\Qualcomm\Qloader\ directory)
2).Select "Rawprogram*.xml"
3).Select "Patch*.xml"
4).Press "Write"
5).Enter Qualcomm EDL/9008 mode, connect USB Cable (install drivers)
6).Waiting for the operation to complete

----------

